# Danzig's Black Aria



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

That is surprising, I've heard a lot of the other music he has been involved in and none of it was like this. I only had time to listen to the first 4:30, is it all instrumental?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty interesting. I can see the comparisons to Midnight Syndicate (although they have more depth, in my opinion). Dulcet, yes, it is fully instrumental.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dulcet Jones said:


> That is surprising, I've heard a lot of the other music he has been involved in and none of it was like this. I only had time to listen to the first 4:30, is it all instrumental?


Yes it's all instrumental. I was like you when I first heard this. I'm most familiar with his work in the Misfits which is why I picked this CD up in the first place. From what I've read there is a Black Aria II also but it has mixed reviews and I've not had a chance to listen to it. 



Garthgoyle said:


> Pretty interesting. I can see the comparisons to Midnight Syndicate (although they have more depth, in my opinion). Dulcet, yes, it is fully instrumental.


I totally agree that Midnight Syndicate has more depth. I've been listening to Monsters of Legend for the past few months and noticed some similarity between the two. I find it totally interesting that this has existed for 20 years though seems to be relatively unknown. To be quite honest I probably would have passed it up if not for the fact that it was only a quarter, was in excellent shape and I like his earlier works. So it was a total surprise to me.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> To be quite honest I probably would have passed it up if not for the fact that it was only a quarter, was in excellent shape and I like his earlier works. So it was a total surprise to me.


For _that_ price, there was simply no possible way to go wrong There is actually a second, more recent album in that series, but you certainly picked the right one.


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

When I worked at Knott's Scary Farm, they used some of this music in one of the mazes. Not sure which track, but, it was Black Aria. Good music.


----------

